# Broodmares wanted on longterm breeding loan



## wildriding1 (27 May 2010)

Does anybody have or know of any broodmares available for longterm breeding loan?  Ideally looking for proven mares, but if maiden, mustn't be too old.  Over 16h, plenty of blood, must have papers and be registered.  You can pm me for more details. 5 * home awaits.
Thanks.


----------



## mcnaughty (27 May 2010)

I know someone who has a mare - 9 years old, approx 15.2, maiden, had accident in field so loss of use claimed though she seems to be sound now after being turned away for 2 years.  

They are at a loss to know what to do with her but will not sell.

Her breeding is Diamond lines and she looks like a big connamara pony.  Lovely head.  Grey.

Anyway, if anyone out there wants more information please shout and I will get more info on her breeding.


----------



## Serenity087 (27 May 2010)

I have just recieved an email about a broodmare looking for a home today!  Will see if they are happy with a loan and what her breeding is!


----------



## cundlegreen (27 May 2010)

wildriding1 said:



			Does anybody have or know of any broodmares available for longterm breeding loan?  Ideally looking for proven mares, but if maiden, mustn't be too old.  Over 16h, plenty of blood, must have papers and be registered.  You can pm me for more details. 5 * home awaits.
Thanks.
		
Click to expand...


How long term?


----------



## Elsbells (27 May 2010)

Sorry........but why would someone want to advertise for a breeding mare? I don't know a thing about beeding I admit, but shouldn't you have something you want to breed from first? Something that excels in a particular sphere in the hope that it would pass on it's exceptional talents or is it just a cash thing?

The amount of times people have said to me that I should breed from my mare just because? I could understand if I wanted a youngster, which I don't.

I hope that I don't sound snotty as I'm honestly curious as to why people feel the need to breed, or maybe not?


----------



## wildriding1 (27 May 2010)

mcnaughty said:



			I know someone who has a mare - 9 years old, approx 15.2, maiden, had accident in field so loss of use claimed though she seems to be sound now after being turned away for 2 years.  

They are at a loss to know what to do with her but will not sell.

Her breeding is Diamond lines and she looks like a big connamara pony.  Lovely head.  Grey.

Anyway, if anyone out there wants more information please shout and I will get more info on her breeding.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for your reply, I am really after a mare that is over 16h, we have some smaller stallions, so we are looking for some bigger mares to add a bit of height to the foals. Thanks anyway.


----------



## wildriding1 (27 May 2010)

Harper_Gal said:



			I have just recieved an email about a broodmare looking for a home today!  Will see if they are happy with a loan and what her breeding is!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Harper_gal,  would consider buying if the price wasn't silly and the mare was right. Pm me with more details and I can give you bit more info on us. Thanks.


----------



## wildriding1 (27 May 2010)

cundlegreen said:



			How long term?
		
Click to expand...

If the mare was right, then permanent. Like I replied to Harper_gal, would consider buying for the right money.


----------



## wildriding1 (27 May 2010)

elsbells said:



			Sorry........but why would someone want to advertise for a breeding mare? I don't know a thing about beeding I admit, but shouldn't you have something you want to breed from first? Something that excels in a particular sphere in the hope that it would pass on it's exceptional talents or is it just a cash thing?

The amount of times people have said to me that I should breed from my mare just because? I could understand if I wanted a youngster, which I don't.

I hope that I don't sound snotty as I'm honestly curious as to why people feel the need to breed, or maybe not?

Click to expand...

We are a small stud with an already established small breeding herd, we are wanting to expand our herd, and if you read my post, I am not just after any old mare! Alot of people out there have mares that perhaps can't do the job they were origianally intended for, but maybe don't want to sell them to just anybody or even sell them at all.  But as with most people, I don't have money to burn and I was merely testing the water to see what/if anything is out there that would suit my requirements.  I am not just trying to obtain a free mare to play at breeding so I can have a 'cute baby foal'!!


----------



## lauratheexplorer (14 July 2010)

Hi there

I have just joined the forum in order to post a reply.  I have a broodmare who I am looking to place in a breeding loan home.  She is a 15.3-16hh weight carrying IDxTB mare by Prince of Darkness out of an unregistered ID mare.  She is registered with SHSGB and she currently has my beautiful filly foal at foot, and therefore would be available at weaning, but I am willing to allow her to go to stud anytime.  She was my hunting horse for a season, until she was diagnosed with kissing spines, but the vet did not feel that this would cause any problems in respect of breeding from her.  She is very nicely put together, and whilst there is very little competition history, this is because she was a hunting horse.  She was my livery, and her previous owner (who had owned her since she was 9months old and had bought her from her breeder) emigrated so I bought her.  She is sane, sensible and jumps hedges for fun!  I would love to put her in foal again this year (because she is a fantastic mum!), but i find myself somewhat overstocked and i need to have a sort out.  I would not be willing to sell her, but am considering a loan.

I am not sure if you are still looking, but if you are, there would still be time to put her in foal as she took very easily last year.

Laura


----------



## lucydelaroche (16 July 2010)

Wildriding1 
Did you get my PM about one of our customer's Poetic Justice mare?


----------



## Marchell (16 July 2010)

We had a visiting mare here this year , a big mare - hanoverian by Demonstrator, She competed in dressage herself  and has been scanned in foal by AI to Flemmengold . However she is 17 but is a regular easy breeder and good mother.  her owner has decided she sadly has to sell her as a four year old son of hers has sustained an injury and  is accruing huge costs for her and is unfortunately uninsured.   She wants £1800 including the foal in her tummy.


----------



## HilaryG (16 July 2010)

Where are you based?


----------



## Marchell (16 July 2010)

Do you mean the opening poster Hilary or the above mentioned mare?


----------



## GinnieRedwings (16 July 2010)

Just realised this thread is a couple of months' old. I have pm'd you but perhaps you could update us on whether you are still looking? Thanks. G x


----------



## Katie Banfield (2 September 2010)

I have a lovely event mare that I am looking for a long term breeding loan. She is 16.1 grey, 14yo AES registered. Bred by Brendon stud by Hamilton III. Top JRN horse but retired from riding due to a tendon injury. Has had a foal and would be a great mum. Roughed off and ready to go. Vaccinated, wormed, microchipped and easy to do on the ground. 5* home only as very sad to part with her.


----------



## joanne turnbull (17 August 2011)

wildriding1 said:



			Does anybody have or know of any broodmares available for longterm breeding loan?  Ideally looking for proven mares, but if maiden, mustn't be too old.  Over 16h, plenty of blood, must have papers and be registered.  You can pm me for more details. 5 * home awaits.
Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

 HI I HAVE A NINE YEAR OLD BROADMARE. KWPN bred me a lovelly filly this year. price gbp 650 if interested kr jo


----------



## wildriding1 (18 August 2011)

Thankyou for all your responses, we have now found 2 more mares that have joined our broodmare herd.


----------



## bluemoon4 (16 September 2012)

wildriding1 said:



			Thankyou for all your responses, we have now found 2 more mares that have joined our broodmare herd.
		
Click to expand...

Hello, just wandered if you would breed a id at your yard i'm looking for another id by bealagh blue i have my blue now but he as navicular disease although i would never sell him i would like to be able to own another by bealagh before he retires.The dam must be fully reg id with good blood. 
Many thanks


----------



## bluemoon4 (22 October 2012)

Elsbells said:



			Sorry........but why would someone want to advertise for a breeding mare? I don't know a thing about beeding I admit, but shouldn't you have something you want to breed from first? Something that excels in a particular sphere in the hope that it would pass on it's exceptional talents or is it just a cash thing?

The amount of times people have said to me that I should breed from my mare just because? I could understand if I wanted a youngster, which I don't.

I hope that I don't sound snotty as I'm honestly curious as to why people feel the need to breed, or maybe not?

Click to expand...

I want to breed from a horses line that I already know and because I have got a wonderful horse who now suffers with navicular disease and would like to have another horse but dont want the mare. People have different reasons for breeding, unfortunately mostly money but a few have good reasons.


----------

